# PSA: Garmin inReach Mini $250 at REI



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

$100 off retail. Seems like a no-brainer for communications on multi day trips that rarely have service. 









Garmin inReach Mini | REI Co-op


The palm-size Garmin inReach Mini satellite communicator provides off-the-grid contact even when size and weight matter. At only 3.5 oz, it has 2-way messaging, tracking and SOS capabilities.




www.rei.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I've found that it's not so much the cost of the device, as the subscription cost it takes to use it.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

$250 baseline cost + $12/month plan (I'd have mine activated April thru October) or $15/day rental. I was on the river 23 days this year. For the first year the cost is roughly the same to rent vs own. After that it would be cheaper. I'll put the $12 monthly fee on cost share for the trip, I don't think anyone would contest that cost. 

To each their own.


----------

